# Shadow



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have always wondered why Aurora did not update the paint schemes on the Shadow? One of my favorite cars and thankfully I do not forsee a shortage. 
For those that do not know, the UOP Shadow was a real CanAm race car and some of the variants were incredibly beautiful. Take a search on Google images and learn.
One of the variants was the black sides with a white upper surface. Rumor was that it was an attempt to shed heat from the motor (weren't worried about the driver I guess!).
I love all of the Aurora/AFX CanAm cars. For those that don't, you can send them to me if you wish!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ah yes one of my favorites as well. I don't think I've seen the one with the white top before. The AFX version was copied from the 1971 MkII Shadow and actually came in two different versions, with the rear wing being different heights.










I have photographed a couple of the later versions with the '74 version making a few appearances at the Road America Historic Races.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

AFX low wing UOP Shadow:









AFX high wing UOP Shadow:









Another AFX version:









Ultra 5 Slotless Shadow:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

So that what I was missing every time I drove to Plymouth,WI for work? I did not realize they raced such cool cars at the Road America track in Elkhart Lake,WI. I need to get out more. I thought they only raced super modified go-carts and motorcycles there.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

An acquired taste I have never been able to acquire!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a rare white Shadow I was able to sneak a picture of...Hope you guys don't mind me posting it...RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Did this years ago using the Car Model article on the conversion.

-Paul


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Can-Am Shadows are HOT!!!!
















One of my favorite...note the concern for driver safety!?!















They had cool team logo's too! :thumbsup:














-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

What does UOP stand for?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Universal Oil Products...RM


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

UOP = Universal Oil Products Company


Guess UOPC didn't roll off the tungue so well?


Here's another cool photo!












-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

SCJ said:


> Can-Am Shadows are HOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ooooooooo -- KA-BLAMMO!!!!*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

SCJ said:


> Can-Am Shadows are HOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

SCJ said:


> Can-Am Shadows are HOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that would affect his laptimes, somewhat, but the smoke screen would keep other drivers behind him 

Larry


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Naw...*



Lype Motorsport said:


> I think that would affect his laptimes, somewhat, but the smoke screen would keep other drivers behind him
> 
> Larry


The whole back of the car was one big exhaust pipe.
It's just runnin' a bit rich...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Shadow's been haunting me...

Saw one in Palo Alto earlier this summer...














and then at the Mecum Auction in Monterey the weekend before last...












101 and 102 cars. Newer than the AFX ones, of course.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you look closely at them, I think the biggest problem with the AFX version is the lackluster finish. Them 1:1s look sweet!!! 

Oh, and by the way Randy, I don't think that's a Super 2... That's what happens when you run them at 56 volts!!!!! You can almost smell the burning gerbil fur!!! :lol:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know, but it could be Tuff Ones chassis under there....


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

can you imagine what it,s like to drive a car like that? there is something about those wedge shape cars that just say "fast" nice pics fellas diggin the shadows!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

You know, you're right scman. If those AFX bods were glossy like the black XT Charger Daytona or the real shadow cars, they probably would've had a much bigger fan base. Or fewer Shadow haters, at least! Good point.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey slotv very nice pics of those cars. in post#2 does anybody know why they put up umbrellas over the drivers? cant be that hot the motors not running.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

It's not necessarily that hot in the car. but I guarantee the suits will heat you up quick enough on any warm day. New suit materials are better than old Nomex, but they are all still designed and rated to prevent burns for 15 seconds or so in a fire. They don't breathe well. You sweat and you just get hot and wet, so you simmer instead of cool off! A lot better when the car is moving fast! 

When waiting for the 5 or 3 minute sign, when the crew has to go and you have to be gloved and belted up completely with arm restraints, helmet and now HANS or equivalent, it is best to stay as cool and composed as possible. Don't want to feel hot, don't need sweat beading up and rolling into your eyes before you even put the helmet on, just another distraction.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Rolls said:


> You know, you're right scman. If those AFX bods were glossy like the black XT Charger Daytona or the real shadow cars, they probably would've had a much bigger fan base. Or fewer Shadow haters, at least! Good point.


A nice coat of Future makes the black nice and glossy on the AFX bodies!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

pshoe64 said:


> Did this years ago using the Car Model article on the conversion.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> Do you still have the article? I would love to see it and perform the conversion


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

plymouth71 said:


> pshoe64 said:
> 
> 
> > Did this years ago using the Car Model article on the conversion.
> ...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.rmtcustoms.com/ Roger has a DVD with the old articles. Is this the one??? RM


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I don't have much love for the Shadow but that white one is cool. Kind of reminds me of this little fellow I snapped a picture of the other day.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Lol hey Dave! How ya been?

--rick


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> http://www.rmtcustoms.com/ Roger has a DVD with the old articles. Is this the one??? RM


That would be it. Thanks Randy!

Heartily recommended for all slot heads, modelers, car nuts, etc.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

